# Back   Again



## pops6927 (Jun 1, 2019)

This time it was a heart attack, 10 days after conquering the brain stem stroke. Have to go back for a TAVR valve replacement, had stents put in for now. Saving my life one procedure at a time. Lots of fatty meats over the years!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2019)

Glad you made it through that one, still praying for you and a very good recovery


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 1, 2019)

Glad to hear your better Pops


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy to see you . Positive thoughts from here . Hang in there .


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 1, 2019)

Hang in there Pops!  Thoughts and Prayers!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 1, 2019)

Newer member her, but long time smoking dabbler.

Been following your roller coaster life ride recently and adding my prayers.
Very relieved to read (directly from you) that you are on the mend.

God Speed

-John


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

I wish the best for you and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 2, 2019)

Best wishes for all to go well for Pops. I still say just drink some of that brine it seems to make everything better.

Warren


----------



## mike243 (Jun 2, 2019)

Prayers for a speedy full recovery


----------



## Braz (Jun 2, 2019)

I'll just echo the sentiments of everyone else here.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 2, 2019)

Prayers sent.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 2, 2019)

Glad to hear you're healing and there's an option to help fix the problem. Lots of people praying for you.


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 2, 2019)

Best wishes to you and your family for continued recovery!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 2, 2019)

We are still keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2019)

Hoping for a speedy recovery...
Glad to have you back..


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you all for your concern.  I have to admit it, only myself is to blame.  No one forced fast food and fatty meats into my mouth and held a knife to my throat and made me swallow all of it.  Loved meats and meat cutting since my twin brother and myself started at age 5 doing the grinds in the morning before opening and school for dad, one cranking and pushing the meat down the hand-grinder throat, while the other made pretty squiggles and florets displaying it properly for the retail case.  We took turns or fights would break out!

But, it took a toll on my health.  Lots to do with bad diet, 80-90 hours a week, 6-7 days a week, overweight, not paying attention to my blood tests or the warnings, figures out of whack, (HDL, LDL, Glucose, HBP, weight, exercise or lack thereof, etc. etc.).  Ignoring the signs.  What happens when you ignore a STOP sign?  You get hurt.  Sitting in the hospital with my 7th stroke, then a heart attack 2 weeks later, gives time for reflection.

But, I am a changed man.  I created a simple spreadsheet out of Google Sheets for date, Blood pressure, Glucose and Weight

I cannot vary more than 2 lbs. per day or I have to call my cardiologist immediately. No salt, only Mrs. Dash.  only whole foods, no high nitrite foods (hot dogs, lunchmeat, bolognas, etc.), fruits, vegetables (love cooked spinach, who knew?).  More fresh fish fillets, non-breaded, no desserts, no fast foods (high salt content, fatty), you get the idea.  In a month and a half in the hospital and rehab, I've lost 30 lbs. And more to go.  Lo-fat, lo-carb, high protein.  Little dairy, no processed cheeses, only whole cheese and cottage cheese.  I bought Grill Mats for my gas grill to cook fish fillets on; they work great!  No fat cooking!

When you lay in the hospital after a Cardio Catheterization, when they pull the balloons out of your veins and arteries, ignoring your painful screams and have to close the incisions with extreme, painful pressure in your groin for 40 minutes on each side, you tend to wonder about your bravado of "Well, we all gotta go sometime....: as you grit your teeth to endure it....  That polish sausage really wasn't that much worth it, now was it?

And, I'm not done yet.  Still have to go through a TAVR (Transcatheter aortic valve replacement) and two operations added on to the ones I've already had -this is just a little break to allow time to heal up some.

Ultimately, we all are accountable for ourselves.  The pain and the pleasure we have to endure is up to us - just don't stick your head in the sand and say 'you didn't know'.  I'll be in and out for a while. please PC (private Conversation) me on any further questions or concerns.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 6, 2019)

Ultimately true Pops what we learned in our younger days was not the best for us. However our food in those days was a lot more pure and without all the additives.
Glad to see you on the mend again.

Warren


----------



## schlotz (Jun 6, 2019)

Keep hanging in there!


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2019)

Welcome back try staying around longer this time,hope your feeling a lot better.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2019)

Welcome back, Pops!!
Our prayers are still a-coming!!!
Glad to see you're typing again!!!

I know what you mean---I take my BP 4 times a day, in both arms, and have to watch quick weight fluctuation, due to holding water & Congested Heart Failure.

Hang in there, Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Jun 6, 2019)

Glad to see you're on the mend, Pops. Hang in there


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 6, 2019)

Well, you're managing to stay one step ahead, Pops.  That's a good thing.
We'll continue the prayers.
Gary


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 8, 2019)

Went to the cardiologist yesterday, having the TAVR https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-pr...r-aortic-valve-replacement/about/pac-20384698 procedure Wednesday, June 26th. Two choices: 1) high risk of having another stroke during the procedure or 2) sudden death from a failed aortic valve if not replaced. Whoopie, great choices. But, my fault entirely. YAWYE - You Are What You Eat.
May not make it through the procedure. If I do, could be a slobbering stroke-head requiring 24/7 care. Or, could pull through just fine. Those are my choices. Warning to all, put down those ribs and get some grill mats and cook fish! Had a salmon fillet last night.What can I say?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2019)

My best to you Pops---Be praying for you!

You should be good, as long as your Dr's name isn't "Combs", and he didn't move from Lehigh Valley to Texas. 

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 8, 2019)

We are with you all the way Pop's. In good hands, Mayo clinic 1 of the best in the land.
Prayers for you...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 8, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> Or, could pull through just fine.



That right there is what we all are praying for.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey Pops, hope all is well! Praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 10, 2019)

phatbac Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 13, 2019)

Spent the entire day at different dr's offices: 8:30 neurologist, 1pm cardiologist for a carotid doppler, 2:30 pm PCP for wound care *(ulcer on the back of my ankle, he sent me to a medical supply house for a pair of compression socks, (they are like the RadioShack of Disability Aids!) then finally home. 
Going in for a Carotid Stent overnight next Tuesday June 18, to minimize further chance of strokes, then the TAVR on Wednesday, June 26, 3-5 day stay.  Hopefully, that will be the end of it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 13, 2019)

Good luck with it Pops.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 13, 2019)

Pops..  your a strong man..  keep being strong and positive..  it's gonna be a fight but one that we all know you can win..  prayers are with you and the family ... see ya soon ...


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 18, 2019)

Going back in today for a carotid stent, be out tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

More prayers sent !!
See you tomorrow, Pops!

Bear


----------



## Marian Starks (Jun 22, 2019)

Glad to hear you are back.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 26, 2019)

Got out of the Skilled Nursing facility this morning, back home, hopefully for good now. When I got released from having the TAVR, I came home and had another heart attack that evening, they had to shock me back alive with the paddles in the ambulance, then I had to have another procedure done, then a different device implanted, a defibrillator plus the pacemaker, and had to recover from those, then rehab in the Skilled Nursing Facility for 3 weeks. Been an ordeal; the doctors call me the Bionic Man.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 26, 2019)

Good to see you .


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2019)

welcome back pop's,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 26, 2019)

It's GREAT to have you back...  and I'll agree with the Dr's...  Bionic Man you are... Told ya ya can't keep a good man down...

Glad all our prayers worked for ya...  and we're gonna keep praying


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 26, 2019)

Glad you're back with us Pops!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 27, 2019)

Glad you're doing better Pops.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2019)

My immediate story starts on April 11 of 2019. A typical day, the wife was out doing errands, I ate lunch (beefaroni) and fell asleep for a nap, very normal. Woke up an hour later, the room was spinning, seeing double, was supposed to do the garbage (Thursday, garbage day), Tried standing up, staggering, leaning to the right, wasn't snapping out of it like I assumed I could.
Took my dishes to the sink, holding on like I was a drunk sailor. Wife got home and inquired if I was ok, told her I wasn't, that I was seeing double and that I was very dizzy. She took my blood pressure after I rested, it was 220/120. Later it climbed up to 235/130. She rushed me to the hospital as I kept throwing up my lunch, medications, everything. Threw up more than a dozen times plus dry heaves. I hate throwing up!
Got to the hospital (Harris Downtown, stroke center), had an MRI, showed a clot lodged in my brain stem, causing my symptoms.
Was there 7 days, uncontrollable urine, bowels, everything for 48 hours, put the nurses through hell. But, they kindly took care of me! I started recovering and they transferred me to another rehab hospital for therapy for 3 weeks inpatient. I grew stronger and graduated on May 10. I had two pork shoulders in the brine for Easter, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-blade-shoulder-roasts-cured-and-smoked.285616/, my son smoked them for me and brought me up a slice! I went home May 10th.
Ok, I'm home! Yay! Home for 10 days when I went to bed on Monday night at midnight, woke up at 2:30 am Tuesday morning, couldn't breathe, gasping for breath. Linda called 911, I was having a heart attack, congestive heart failure. The ambulance took me back to Harris Downtown, admitted, saw a cardiologist, they did a cath lab to explore the damage to my heart, then put in a stent to relieve the blood flow in my main artery and discovered I had a bad aortic valve. They released me June 1st, but going back in on Tuesday, June 18th for a carotid stent, then on June 26 for a TAVR valve replacement - https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-pr...r-aortic-valve-replacement/about/pac-20384698
And, I worked as hard as I could, long hours, no time for being conservative, balls in overdrive and full steam ahead! But, I never planned o become disabled to where I could not enjoy my plans for retirement. All I wanted was to set up a small woodworking shop and fashion things for my kids and grandkids, like building Adirondack chairs to lounge around the pool, etc.
But, things change. Gave all my tools to my boys, they appreciated it. Still have SMF to contribute to. Now, with the difficulties I'm facing, just want to extend my life as much as possible for my family,
I have to look at it this way, I've had a rich and rewarding life, if it ends right now, I regret nothing. I knew better so I'm paying for it now. Simple as that.
Well, that procedure is completed! Carotid Stent installed, stayed overnight, had it completed Tuesday, stayed the night, released this afternoon. Back to the cardiologist tomorrow, then pre-op on Monday for surgery on Wednesday, the TAVR valve replacement.
Been awake and alert for all procedures with a minimum of sedation so far.
Well, what is next? Talked to an associate working on my situation, and she said one more stent is in my future plus Cardiac Rehab, outpatient, 3 days a week for 12 weeks.

Update: came home after having the TAVR and had another heart attack; got rushed to the hospital, this time Hugeley (closest), the ambulance personnel had to shock me to bring me out of my heart-stopping, almost passed in the ambulance.  They got me there however and I survived; they transferred me to downtown Texas Health, where they performed another procedure on my heart, plus put in a defibrillator and pacemaker.
Then, they transferred me to a Skilled Nursing Facility for Cardiac Rehab and for me to gain strength for 3 weeks.
I successfully completed tht and am now home, a bionic replica of my former self!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 27, 2019)

Well Pops,  I guess you'll have to change your handle to Timex...takes a licking and keeps on ticking.  

Seriously, relax and take things easy.  You have earned it.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 27, 2019)

Welcome back Pops.  We're keeping you and your family in our prayers!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 27, 2019)

Welcome back!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2019)

Congrats Pops, and Welcome Back Again!!
You got through all that mess, and even awake to see it.
That Open Heart Fiasco I went through, I spent the worst times in the unconscious state.
I kinda liked it that way, anyway.
Duck, more prayers coming at you!!

Bear


----------



## drdon (Jul 27, 2019)

Happy to have you back Pops! Prayers and good thoughts will still be going your way.  Since you are now the "bionic replica" of yourself, will you be going by "POPS 2.0"?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 27, 2019)

Wow pops. Glad to see you back. You have more lives than a cat. You are one of a kind. Give them hell.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 27, 2019)

The Iron rides again  
Keep it going glad to hear things are working out for you.

Warren


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 27, 2019)

Wow! You are though,  Pops!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 27, 2019)

Bionic man, human pin cushion, crash test dummy, or human lab rat?
Methinks you have survived it all.
Continue forward.



drdon said:


> ...
> Since you are now the "bionic replica" of yourself, will you be going by "POPS 2.0"?


That is funny.


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 28, 2019)

Best wishes and strong prayers for the rest of your recovery.   Major medical issues will definitely change the focus of your life.   I had some smoked salmon last night in your honor.


----------

